# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vaksina kunder Gripit te Derrave me efekte anesore shume te demshme.

## pendex

"Vaksina qe zbraze planetin" eshte titulli kryesore ne listen e informacioneve ne  web-faqen e Natural Solutions Foundation, ku sipas tyre ceshtja e daljes ne treg te kesaj vaksine eshte bere vetem per perfitime materiale dhe asgje tjeter. Ata shkojne edhe me tej duke shfaqur mosbesim ndaj qeverise se tyre (USA), kritkat e tyre jane nga me te ndryshmet. Sipas tyre Vaksina kunder gripit te derrave mund te sjell deri te steriliteti (tek femrat ) dhe vdekja.

http://www.healthfreedomusa.org/?p=3074

----------


## Apollyon

Kte gje e kam lexuar disa dite para se te dilte gripi derrit, madje ka edhe ne youtube video ku lajmerojne qe te mos vaksinoheni kundra ktij gripi sepse do kete efekte ansore shum te demshme. Madje edhe per vete gripin qe do u perhaphte kam lexuar dy jave perpara se te shpallej gjendje epidemie ne meksike. Duket sikur eshte dicka e planifikuar, edhe ashtu eshte.

----------


## STOP-START

Gjendje alarmante janë të dyja , por unë si më të rrezikshme do thosha që është kjo e vaksinës , sepse ajo mund të bëhet vetëm për tu mbrojtur (edhe nëse nuk e kanë gripin e derrave) por dhjesht për të qenë të sigurt . . .ndërsa kjo vaksina të shtjellon dhe më shumë sëmundjen.
Shpresoj të mirren masa ndaj VAKSINËS dhe ndaj SËMUNDJES e cila është përhapur shumë kohëve të fundiit (deri në Serbi afër KOSOVËS :i terbuar: ).


*Elvisi*

----------


## pendex

Ne qofte se nuk do te kishte efekte anesore nuk do ishte keq edhe pse eshte vetem mase parandaluese, se keshtu do t`a ndalte hovin e infektimit mes njerezve.

----------


## loneeagle

edhe pse ka kaq shume efekte anesore keta bejne me te rendesishme supply dmth akoma nuk ka mjaftushem per gjithe popullsin. une s'kam degjuar me raste vdekje thank god.

----------


## tvsh

> edhe pse ka kaq shume efekte anesore keta bejne me te rendesishme supply dmth akoma nuk ka mjaftushem per gjithe popullsin. une s'kam degjuar me raste vdekje thank god.


te gjitha ilacet kane efekte anesore por kur njeriu perballet me vdekjen efektet anesore behen te parendesishme

----------


## Burreli1924

Anglia eshte para qe do ve ne perdorim vaksinen por ne fund ne gushtit te paret do jene stafet e sherbimit mjeksor

une mendoj  se ky lloj gripi do te beje kerdine me te vdekur por keto te Organizates se shendetesise Botrore nuk duan te fusin panik sepse gjerat shkojne me keq ne kete menyre.

por NHS nacional health service i Britanise parashikon me hamendje se mund te infektohen 100'000  persona ne dite.

OKB duhet te merrte masa qe ne fillim qe meksika te izolohej dhe asnje person mos te dilte jashte territorit pa u rishikuar kjo semundje

menyra me e mire eshte te mos besh shum kontakte me njerezit do ishte mire qe gjasht muaj te rrini ne male tak stani tu rujt delet. LOL

----------


## pendex

> te gjitha ilacet kane efekte anesore por kur njeriu perballet me vdekjen efektet anesore behen te parendesishme


E lexove mire shkrimin ?? E pe se per car efektesh anesore behej fjale? 
Nuk jane ato efekte anesore qe duhet lene anash.

----------


## loneeagle

> te gjitha ilacet kane efekte anesore por kur njeriu perballet me vdekjen efektet anesore behen te parendesishme


well duh varet per cfare efekte anesore behet fjale. si mund te jene te parendesishme kur mund te shkaktojne vdekjen e ke shume gabim personalisht gjeja e pare qe dua te di jane efektet anesore.

----------


## Edmond.S

> menyra me e mire eshte te mos besh shum kontakte me njerezit do ishte mire qe gjasht muaj te rrini ne male tak stani tu rujt delet. LOL


Hah.Pajtohem gjithsesi me ty ! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tvsh

> well duh varet per cfare efekte anesore behet fjale. si mund te jene te parendesishme kur mund te shkaktojne vdekjen e ke shume gabim personalisht gjeja e pare qe dua te di jane efektet anesore.


per mua ka rendesi efektet seksuale qe jane prioritet per mua oer juve cilat jane?

----------


## STOP-START

> per mua ka rendesi efektet seksuale qe jane prioritet per mua oer juve cilat jane?


Ta ka lshu krejt mër (Jaoo) .

P.S : tvsh21@yahoo.com (ndoshta është më mirë).

Kalo Mirë.

----------


## Dorontina

> "Vaksina qe zbraze planetin" eshte titulli kryesore ne listen e informacioneve ne  web-faqen e Natural Solutions Foundation, ku sipas tyre *ceshtja e daljes ne treg te kesaj vaksine eshte bere vetem per perfitime materiale dhe asgje tjeter*. Ata shkojne edhe me tej duke shfaqur mosbesim ndaj qeverise se tyre (USA), *kritkat e tyre jane nga me te ndryshmet. Sipas tyre Vaksina kunder gripit te derrave mund te sjell deri te steriliteti (tek femrat ) dhe vdekja.*
> http://www.healthfreedomusa.org/?p=3074


Ata qe çpiken ket vaksin per fitime te tyre , shum bukur e kan tutullu apo pagezu me emrin gripi i derrave...duke qujt njerzimin derra....

kur disa mesojn ne shkolla qfar njerzish ka bota, profesoret e tyre thojn : ne dhe ata....
ata dmth derrat.......

mos u ankoni tani se ne shqiptaret skemi kriz kemi mbeshtetjen e superfuqis botrore......ishalla ne fund sna qujn edhe ne derra... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

kam par disa dokumentar ne lidhje me keto de me zbuluesit e ketyre marrinave njerzore dhe me preku shum kur nji koh kishin perhapuer nji vaksin ne afriken jugore ( ne shtetin e Mandellas) nji vaksin per sterilitet per ta qfarosur ket vend....keto kerkime u ben kur ne shtetet e bashkuara u derguan disa zarfa me anthrax....dhe siq thot fjala popullore , kur qohet nji kasht dalin gjasht u zbulun shum tjera gjera .....si dhe kjo e fundit ....

----------


## DeuS

Ketu ne Angli, po behen gati te vaksinojne te tere popullsine. Pak me spec kjo pune, apo jo? Po te kalosh pak kufinjte e skepticizmit, te shkon mendja menjehere qe mund te jete ndonje eksperiment tjeter te tipit masonik, mbi njerezine. Me pak fjale, formula e perheshme, implikoje problemin dhe pastaj eja dhe ofro zgjidhjen! Por cili eshte cmimi qe parashikohet se cdo individ do paguaje, nese nuk e ben vaksinen? E kjo eshte jeta! Por sikur te behet vaksina? Perseri jeta! Ku i dihet, ndonje shkaterrim i avashte i sistemit nervor. Ndonje pershpejtim i reduktimit te dendesise se skeletit, kockave, etj etj. Behet fjale qe ne dimer, gripi do behet teper agresiv dhe parashikohet te infektohen rreth 100.000 njerez ne dite. E keqja eshte se nuk eshte thjeshte epidemi, por pandemi, dmth qe ne tere boten, s'ke nga fshihesh. Deri ketu, ishte gjithcka e pare ne aspekt skepto-negativ. Nese do e shikonim ne nje prizem tjeter, une shpresoj te me kape semundja sa me shpejt dhe madje tani, ne menyre qe ta luftoj dhe trupi te fitoje nje imunitet ndaj saj. Ose, me mire po kthej me fund keto birrat qe kam perpara dhe c'te behet, te behet. Let it be - tha i madhi Lenon! (s'ishte fort budalla tjetri)

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Ishalla perfundo ashtu si gripi kinez i pulave. Mbase dun me shit me shume ilace. Nga ana tjeter kjo ka ndodhur edhe me pare ketu ne Amerike ketej nga fundi i viteve 70 dhe ashtu si kjo propagande, edhe atehere u be gjith ajo buje qe njerezit te benin vaksinimet pasi ishte shume e rrezikshme. Ne fakt ca nga ata qe u vaksinuan vdiqen. Kjo eshte shume me spec, dhe mendoj qe do jete nje lufte e madhe per ti mbushur mendjen amerikaneve ne pergjithesi. Ose ose... mund ta bejne mandatory por keto lloj forma diktaturash hasin rezistence ne Amerike. Liria eshte e shtrenjte per amerikanet.

----------


## DeuS



----------


## Edmond.S

Degjova se edhe qeveria gjermane po behet gati per vaksinimin e 1/3 e popullsise.
Definitivisht kjo gje eshte dore njeriu !

----------


## tvsh

> Ishalla perfundo ashtu si gripi kinez i pulave. Mbase dun me shit me shume ilace. Nga ana tjeter kjo ka ndodhur edhe me pare ketu ne Amerike ketej nga fundi i viteve 70 dhe ashtu si kjo propagande, edhe atehere u be gjith ajo buje qe njerezit te benin vaksinimet pasi ishte shume e rrezikshme. Ne fakt ca nga ata qe u vaksinuan vdiqen. Kjo eshte shume me spec, dhe mendoj qe do jete nje lufte e madhe per ti mbushur mendjen amerikaneve ne pergjithesi. Ose ose... mund ta bejne mandatory por keto lloj forma diktaturash hasin rezistence ne Amerike. Liria eshte e shtrenjte per amerikanet.


gripi i derrit eshte shume here me i lehte se gripi i zakonshem prej te cilit vdesin 5000 amerikane cdo vit fale komplikacioneve e vaksinimit dhe vitamin,mineral suplements dhe  ilaceve te tjera qe marrin. michael jackson nga ilacet vdiq.

----------


## marjo-x

> gripi i derrit eshte shume here me i lehte se gripi i zakonshem prej te cilit vdesin 5000 amerikane cdo vit fale komplikacioneve e vaksinimit dhe vitamin,mineral suplements dhe  ilaceve te tjera qe marrin*. michael jackson nga ilacet vdiq*.


jo mer jo ! ashu ëë!

----------

